# Datum vor 1756 speichern



## dirty-mg (5. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich verwende einen MS SQL 2000 Server. Gibt einen Datentyp, um ein Datum vor dem 01.01.1756 zu speichern?

mfg
Marcus


----------



## maki (5. Sep 2008)

Laut Doku wäre das datetime2, ja du hast richtig gelesen, MS wählt so bescheuerte Namen für ihre Datentypen.


----------



## dirty-mg (11. Sep 2008)

Anscheinend gibt es den Datentyp datetime2 erst ab MS SQL Server 2008. Leider benutzer ich MS SQL Server 2000 ...


----------

